# My New Wheels-Shelby "No-Nose"



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2010)

This just came today and I was riding it tonight! 1938 Shelby Airflo "No Nose" nicely restored.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 8, 2010)

VERY nice!  I've always loved the no nose!  Was that Mikes?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 8, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes I got this from Mike--he has others I would really like to have but my creditors just wouldn't understand!







Oldbikes said:


> VERY nice!  I've always loved the no nose!  Was that Mikes?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 9, 2010)

love the shelbys.   very nice bike.   i have a 39 and a 36.   mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I really like the colors on that Hiawatha. I'm still looking for a Speedline project-no fiberglass tank and must be relatively complete. v/r Shawn







redline1968 said:


> love the shelbys.   very nice bike.   i have a 39 and a 36.   mark


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2010)

Shes a beauty, freqman!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks, i chose the color be cause it represents deco the best.  it is all orig steel except the bars.  mark


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice No-Nose!!!  Love those Shelbys.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 12, 2010)

Great looking bike! There is one on Ebay with an insane price right now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea, I saw that bike too. I believe it's a '39 and has the shock ease fork. It has some other nice pieces on it but some are repo which he acknowledges. That's still a lot of jack for a no-nose. Also tonight an original Airflo popped up which I made an offer on--waiting. v/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Jun 12, 2010)

Also an unrestored boys Shelby Donald Duck bike for  3 grand, quite a run on Shelby's lately!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually there have been a number of really nice bikes both on Ebay and through private treaty sales. A lot of the better stuff is reasonable right now--I am burning through my kids inheritance at an alarming rate! If I didn't already have a girls Phantom I probably would have jumped on the blue one that went tonight for $1750--a really nice bike. Same guy also had a beautiful original Iver Moto Bike and a girls Zep that is outstanding. Now if that lotto ticket would just hit....  v/r Shawn


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

beautiful, The colors are very striking


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks,
   This is my favorite Shelby color combo--I also like the red and black. My '48 Model 42 is red and blue and I just bought a '38 Model 70 (Speedline) that is also red and blue. 







cjbenson said:


> beautiful, The colors are very striking


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 14, 2010)

very nice, love those shelby's!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 15, 2010)

*N I I I I I I I I I I C C C C C E E E E E E E* ------ Love it ------ great bicycle ------ Wheat & Blue Combo is my favorite color on those --- enjoy


----------

